# Dotti I Need to Speak to You URGENTLY



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

umm.... I think you may have sent me something you shouldnt of!!

dotts you need to get in touch with me if your about on this forum as that file you sent me was the wrong one hun, not sure i was ment to see that!!

Im pretty sure that pic was not of the recent meet you were at!!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Can I be the first to say "This thread is useless without pics!!"  :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

slg said:


> Can I be the first to say "This thread is useless without pics!!"  :wink:


 [smiley=stupid.gif] :wink:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## redTT (Nov 16, 2006)

For one second there I thought the title was ' Dotti i need to spank you Urgently' ... must have spanking on the brain for some reason


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just send ma a copy I will check for you


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

SHIT!   Luke I will backtrack my email and see what it was  . Sorry if it was something it shouldn't have been! :lol:


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

phodge said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Can I be the first to say "This thread is useless without pics!!"  :wink:
> ...


TBH i dont think dotti would be too happy with that posted all over the forum.

All joking aside tho, Dotti if your there please reply..


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Dotti said:


> SHIT!   Luke I will backtrack my email and see what it was  . Sorry if it was something it shouldn't have been! :lol:


The forum question: Does the collar match the cuffs? :-* :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: . I wish my outlook worked better.  .


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Dotti said:


> SHIT!   Luke I will backtrack my email and see what it was  . Sorry if it was something it shouldn't have been! :lol:


No worrys hun...

I will delete it straight away... Kind of a shock when i opened it hoping for a nice shiny TT!!

Is that you in the pic btw its looks similar to how i remember you from the ACE meet.. If it is...all i can say is DAMNN


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

youngg said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


All over the forum????

It's on one thread that you started....plus Dotti has replied. Remember there is a PM function on the board.

Did you honestly think that no-one else would reply to such a leading statement either? :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

. Think I know that piccie now and sooo sorry Luke  . Did you actually get the essex meet piccie I was going to send you?


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

slg said:


> youngg said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


Yeah i have tried the msging service but keep getting the cogbox thing so the msg cant be sent from my end....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bet your box is always clogged up your so cheeky :lol: :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Dotti said:


> Bet your box is always clogged up your so cheeky :lol: :wink:


Now that I've seen the picture.......I'd say yours is pretty clogged up too Mrs!! :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TT2BMW I like those knickers in your avatar :lol:


----------



## Lewis (Sep 17, 2007)

redTT said:


> For one second there I thought the title was ' Dotti i need to spank you Urgently' ... must have spanking on the brain for some reason


Talking of Spanking


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

slg said:


> "This thread is useless without pics!!"  :wink:


Agreed, come on Dotti, share the pic with us :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Who wants to bet Luke doesn't delete it :roll: :lol:

Send us a copy Luke (or Dotti!) :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I know he won't!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dotti said:


> I know he won't!


Every man has a price :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I think am gonna be sick


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

This thread disproves your argument that the forum's going downhill Saint - good community spirit with everybody taking an interest in Dotti's plight :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

lol mb


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Share the wealth ... :lol:

lol pm s would have solved this but a thread is far more entertaining


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Ok so lets start bidding on the picture... (sorry dotts)

Whos gonna start the bidding off!!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

20p. And that's my maximum bid!


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> 20p. And that's my maximum bid!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> 20p. And that's my maximum bid!


Send her a pair of your VW undies (in the avatar) to pose in for the next pic! :roll:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I know the highest bid goes to Naughtys daughters Charity


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hilly10 said:


> I know the highest bid goes to Naughtys daughters Charity


I love the ethical pressure that this suggestion brings.

How much for a signed copy? :lol:


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't think the wrong picture in the email was an accident <discuss> :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hilly10 said:


> I know the highest bid goes to Naughtys daughters Charity


 

And maybe Tim could wear the pic on the back of his T-shirt for moral support to other runners [smiley=idea.gif]



NUM_TT said:


> I don't think the wrong picture in the email was an accident <discuss> :lol:


Crossed my mind too :roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Depends on what the pic was called really it would have to be something easily confused.. we could try to think of appropriate file names which could be confused with pics of a TT?

Something like 'Rear end view'?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hilly10 said:


> I know the highest bid goes to Naughtys daughters Charity


Fantastic idea  . Que Luke with that piccie then :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Bloody hell Dotti you know how to light up the forum. What would we be without you??? :roll:

I bet she has red undies as well...........


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> I bet she has red undies as well...........


I wondered what you were looking for in my car at the ace cafe :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Dotti said:


> slineTT said:
> 
> 
> > I bet she has red undies as well...........
> ...


He was looking in the wrong place then....they weren't in the car when you were outside it! :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'll bid 50p.

:wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Dotti said:


> slineTT said:
> 
> 
> > I bet she has red undies as well...........
> ...


Sorry :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

OT but what a fantastic looking car:


----------



## redTT (Nov 16, 2006)

davidg said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > slineTT said:
> ...


They can't be hers, she's neither of those things...see the pic for proof...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

phodge said:


> I'll bid 50p.
> 
> :wink:


Fantastic. Now we get some ***** action thrown in to the thread as well!! :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > I'll bid 50p.
> ...


A woman knows what a woman likes.....

:wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


 :lol: Behave you saucy woman [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

phodge said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


So basically you're giving her chocolate and shopping vouchers? :lol:

Rogue


----------



## Lewis (Sep 17, 2007)

davidg said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > slineTT said:
> ...


That picture is just a complete lie.Its not Sober its drunk and its not Clean its was clean.

Just stating the obvious.lol


----------



## Lewis (Sep 17, 2007)

Carlos said:


> OT but what a fantastic looking car:


I dont like it. but i see what you mean


----------

